# Do you know if your computer has this technology?



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

LogMeIn can control some PCs, even when off.

*...I heard about a LogMeIn technology, just now reaching the market, that enables not just remote diagnostics of computers but also access to data on the hard drives of PCs that are turned completely off. Gulp.*

The title is really not in reference to LogMeIn per se, though that technology makes it easier to break into a computer with it, but the underlying technology that is getting built into some motherboards, Q45, in particular HP's DC 7900 and Lenovo's ThinkCentre M58 lines.

To wit, VPro PCs aren't marketed to home users. But, what if


> VPro home computers for which remote control is preconfigured by a seller. A machine sold by an unscrupulous builder. A used computer sold via eBay or Craigslist by someone bent on identity theft. The opportunities for crime here are just too great to ignore.


-- Tom


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Heaven forbid some unscrupulous soul at RIAA decides to illegally check your hard drive for stolen/pirated material......
Or worse....the authorities with a search warrant !!!

Let the sweating begin LOL!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, WOL (Wake On LAN) has been around for at least a decade, and enables exactly that funcitonality. Of course, it's not quite as transparent as the article would have you believe. Any router in the path will block the "magic" packet that wakes up the computer unless it's specifically allowed through the firewall.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

It says in the article that the user has to agree to it, for it to be able to be used, how many times have I seen users just click yes on a pop up message without actually reading what they are agreeing to? (makes me cringe) 

I guess the only way is to make sure, is you are not connected to the net when computer is switched off.

Would it, if it became common, this chip, have to be declared to the purchaser?

For the work situation, what about a IT department when they order new computers would it not have to be divulged to them as to if this chip is on the mother board of the computers they have purchased?

And even if buying a mother board for the computer you are building for yourself, that would have to be declared also wouldn't it? 

There is me in my rose coloured glasses again, I keep forgetting about the bad people.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think this is much ado about nothing myself.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I am changing my mind, dialup is good, just unplug the cord, nothing can happen.

But I think this is more an issue of privacy, my paranoia tells me, it is a precursor for the government to snoop, I find this much more alarming since many privacy issues are introduced first with the pretense of helping the industrie ( whoever they are), but it's a government tool.
Have you thought about that?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

bp936 said:


> I am changing my mind, dialup is good, just unplug the cord, nothing can happen.
> 
> But I think this is more an issue of privacy, my paranoia tells me, it is a precursor for the government to snoop, I find this much more alarming since many privacy issues are introduced first with the pretense of helping the industrie ( whoever they are), but it's a government tool.
> Have you thought about that?


I'm on cable and use a firewall router.
I turn off the router along with my computer.
Anything of any importance to me on this computer is stored in a True Crypt file.
Plus.....I use an off line computer for all family business/record keeping ........so there is little exposure on my end in that respect.
I'm more concerned with a hacker/thief getting info about me from someone I do business with in the financial and retail trades.
An example was the questionable loss of data backups at Mellon Bank a year ago that affected at least 14 million accounts......me being one of them.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Turning off is not the same as unplugging. thinks of a lamp on a timer.

My imagination tells me, there can be something on the chip as I understood the article, that will turn on the drive even after turned off.

Why am I paranoid? Way back, one night I was awaken by the screeching sound of the modem, because I had username and password enter automatically. So I went to the computer room and someone was using internet connection to do what?? I have no idea, but from then on I never autoconnect with my password, I enter it each and every time.

And just for FYI, I live 2 miles from anyone, no cellphones existed then when this happened, no highspeed or cable yet, so I assume it was some kind of a trojan or keylogger or something that did it.
If this could happen in Windows 95, imagine what can happen with today's technology.
Stoner, your own experience tells it, one cannot trust banks and the like.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Turning off a firewall router is the same as completely disconnecting the computer from the internet.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Paranoia reigns supreme!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

JohnWill said:


> Paranoia reigns supreme!


Wins every time with me


----------

